# تمجيد الشهيد أبو سيفين (تعالوا نتهلل بالالحان) - بولس ملاك



## mikoo (1 ديسمبر 2007)

يا جماعة دي اولي مشاركاتي و يا ريت تقولولي ايه رأيكم في التمجيد
و ده الرابط يالا ادخل و حمل
http://www.4shared.com/file/30867761/5a34b77/t3alo_nthlel_bal2l7an.html
 و كل سنة و انتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد استشهاد هذا القديس


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة عيد الشهيد العظيم ابي سيفين بقدم لكم اول مشاركاتي تمجيد ابو سيفي*

ميرسى ليك يا ميكو 
تمجيد جميل وانا بحب ابوسيفين جدا وكمان هو شفيعى
ربنا يعوضك​


----------



## bright (4 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة عيد الشهيد العظيم ابي سيفين بقدم لكم اول مشاركاتي تمجيد ابو سيفي*

الف شكر بركه صلواته ترفعنا


----------



## mr_joseph2003 (5 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة عيد الشهيد العظيم ابي سيفين بقدم لكم اول مشاركاتي تمجيد ابو سيفي*

انا بجد متشكر انا كنت بدور على تمجيد لهذا القديس العظيم 
بجد متشكر قوى قوى      ( ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك )
:Love_Mailbox:


----------



## ramezmikhael (6 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: بمناسبة عيد الشهيد العظيم ابي سيفين بقدم لكم اول مشاركاتي تمجيد ابو سيفي*

_thank you very much and kol sana winata taeb_


----------



## the_gege (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: بمناسبة عيد الشهيد العظيم ابي سيفين بقدم لكم اول مشاركاتي تمجيد ابو سيفين*

ربنا ييبارك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## FADY_TEMON (5 ديسمبر 2008)

*ونا كمان ده شفيعي مرسي ليك كتيير ميكو
*​


----------



## assad farag (15 يونيو 2010)

اشفع فينا يابو سفين


----------



## kalimooo (15 يونيو 2010)




----------



## KOKOMAN (15 يونيو 2010)

شكرا على التمجيد 
ربنا يعوضك ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (15 يونيو 2010)

انا بحب ابو سفين قوى وكنت بدور على التمجيد
بس الرابط مش شغال:crying::crying::crying::crying:​


----------



## النهيسى (17 يونيو 2010)

شكرا للتمجيد الرائع الرب معااكم


----------



## جدو كيرلس (1 أغسطس 2010)

*تمجيد جميل ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييييييير*
*بركته مع كل الناس امييييييييييييييييييين*
​


----------

